# Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008



## Rheinryder (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,
bin vom 5-24 Juli in Fort Myers Beach und die Angelruten kommen natürlich wieder mit. Ist irgendwer im Juli in der Region.
Könnte man evtl. mal zusammen losziehen.
Gruß Kilian


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Wünsche dir wundervolle Tage im Sonnenstaat und viele gute Fischfänge! Laß was über für uns!


----------



## Rheinryder (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Dankeschön...
bis jetzt waren die fänge aber eher mager.
Egal was für Köder man benutzt(große/kleine Kofies , lebend/tot, fingermullet/pinfish/greenbacks..., shrimps) es hängt nach ein paar minuten ein Snapper drann. Ist dieses Jahr irgendwie eine richtige Plage.Und das egal wo man hingeht. Selbst handgroße Kofies werden von ihnen attakiert....
Zwichen all den Snappern habe ich noch einen kleinen Gaggrouper auf Köfie und ein paar Spotted Seatrout und ein paar Ladyfish auf Popper. Die Snooks sind auch zahreich anwesend sind aber so gut wie gar nicht zu fangen, weil sie nur den ganz kleinen Köfieschwärmen folgen und alles andere an Ködern eher eine Scheuchwirkung hat.(ich hänge mal ein paar Fotos an)
Das Wetter lässt auch mehr als zu wünschen übrig (es regnet jetzt seit drei Tagen durch...) und so extrem viele Moskitos wie dieses Jahr habe ich hier noch nie erlebt.
Einen verregneten Gruß Kilian


----------



## Rheinryder (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

kleiner nachtrag...
heute haben die snooks gebissen.
Einen konnte ich landen,und zwei sind ausgestiegen, einer war wirklich gut bzw. GROß und hat mich im wahrsten sinne des wortes, wie die amis zu sagen flegen ge"smoked"(sprich er hat innerhalb kurzer zeit sehr viel schnur gezogen bis er ausgeschlitzt ist).
Morgen auf ein neues...
Gruß Kilian
(das schild im hintergrund habe ich natürlich gelesen....aber irgendwo musste ich den fisch ja landen:q)


----------



## Volker2809 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Glückwunsch zum Snook! #6 Bist aber nicht am Fishing Pier in Fort Myers Beach, oder?


----------



## guifri (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

das ist die pier am matanzas pass in ft. myers beach...also die unter der san carlos bridge...

luftlinie 400 m von der pier auf der golfseite entfernt. da hbe ich auhc shcon gute fische verloren


----------



## Rheinryder (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Die Pier am Strand Myers Beach gefällt mir nicht sonderlich gut...da sind mir 1. zu viele Leute und 2. Ist das sehr stressig wenn man etwas Besseres gehakt hat.
Die Pier unter der Brücke ist zwar recht eingeengt von den Bootsstegen drum herum, aber hier sind meist weniger Menschen unterwegs (wenn die ortliche Dorfjugend nicht wie Vorgestern dort ihren Flashmob abhält:ca 60 Mann rauf auf die kleine Pier am rumheulen wie Wölfe und dann wieder wegrennen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat) und man kann die Fische auch anständig landen und wieder zurücksetzten. Die letzten Tage waren dort abends immer ein paar mittlere Tarpone unterwegs, was recht interessant war...toll auch die Amis mit ihrem viel zu leichten Gerät beim Versuch einen zu fangen.
Am besten man rennt nicht wie alle anderen fast ans Ende, zur Brückenmitte sondern Fisch in aller Ruhe und fast alleine den Randbereich ab. Gestern und Vorgestern haben ein paar Jungs auch noch einen schönen Redfish und einen Black drum am Rand gefangen.
Gruß Kilian


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Dieser Pier müsste dann eigentlich einen Katzensprung von unserem Miethaus entfernt sein?! Unser Haus liegt vor der Brücke nach Fort Myers Beach, am San Carlos Drive. Müssten wir dann noch über die Brücke fahren oder liegt er in der Nähe des Fishermans Wharf? Darf man eigentlich von den kleineren Piers problemlos angeln oder bekommt man u.U. Ärger?


----------



## Rheinryder (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Hi,
auf beiden Seiten der Brücke sind Fishingpiers die fast bis zur Brückenmitte reichen. An der Pier auf der Estero Seite ist es etwas tiefer auf der anderen Seite ist ein sehr großer Bereich der selbst bei Flut nur etwa 1Meter tief ist. Auf den Meisten Piers steht ja "No Fishing" und grade bei den privaten Piers (also nicht die von Hotels und Restaurants) könnte das Ärger geben, die von den Hotels und Restaurants werden abends von vielen zum angeln genutzt, ist wahrscheinlich eine Art stilles Abkommen, dass man dort nachts drauf darf wenn man keinen mehr stört. Auch eine gute Angelstelle ist an dem Park an der Nordspitze der Insel. Dort ist eine Pier von dem man nicht angeln darf(auf der innenseite der Insel), aber daneben ist ein wunderschönes Stück Strand von dem man aus angeln darf. Nur ist es dort abends dank der Mücken nicht auszuhalten.
Gruß Kilian


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann werden wir mal im September auch diese Ecken abgrasen. Ich drück Dir weiterhin die Daumen bei Deinen Angeltrips und wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## v62001 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin vom 5-24 Juli in Fort Myers Beach und die Angelruten kommen natürlich wieder mit. Ist irgendwer im Juli in der Region.
> Könnte man evtl. mal zusammen losziehen.
> Gruß Kilian


Schade war zur selben Zeit drüben.Halte mich jedes Jahr in der Nähe von Sarasota auf immer in den Sommerferien.Wenn es nächstes Jahr bei Dir klappt melde Dich einfach per Mail.#h
Ich geh Hauptsächlich auf Catfich am Fluss meine Familie steht trauf,einfach lecker.Würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören wenns klappt.


----------



## v62001 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> kleiner nachtrag...
> heute haben die snooks gebissen.
> Einen konnte ich landen,und zwei sind ausgestiegen, einer war wirklich gut bzw. GROß und hat mich im wahrsten sinne des wortes, wie die amis zu sagen flegen ge"smoked"(sprich er hat innerhalb kurzer zeit sehr viel schnur gezogen bis er ausgeschlitzt ist).
> Morgen auf ein neues...
> ...



Kleiner Tipp um die Jahreszeit ist der Snook zu|closed: also vorsicht kann  teuer werden|licht aber trotzdem #rzum Fang
gruss Jens


----------



## Rheinryder (5. August 2008)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2008*



v62001 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp um die Jahreszeit ist der Snook zu|closed: also vorsicht kann  teuer werden|licht aber trotzdem #rzum Fang
> gruss Jens



schon klar^^aber "Out of Season" verbietet ja nicht den Fang, sondern nur das "harvesting" und ein Snook ist dazu, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso zu schön... :l
hast du die Seatrouts gegessen? (Wie hast du diese Würmer entfernt? Sind ja fast alle davon betroffen...)
Gruß Kilian


----------

